# Phone app that allows my wife to track me on a ride



## farmertan (Oct 14, 2004)

Can anyone recommend a good phone app that allows my wife to track me by GPS on a ride? Since I ride alone a lot I figured this would be a good idea. And I'd like to track her when she runs solo. I have an android phone and she has an iPhone, if that matters. A buddy of mine mentioned GPSTracker by Instamapper but I'm just starting to look into this and thought I'd ask here. Thanks!


----------



## Josh_SL2 (Mar 30, 2012)

Google Lattitude works very well for basic monitoring needs and has very little impact on battery life. It also gives you pretty good control over who can see your position, etc. It's not a route tracker like Endomondo or Strava though.


----------



## LarryWallwart (Sep 5, 2012)

I am pretty sure that Mountain bike Pro will do this. Obviously I have never tried it because I am biking, but it has a function where people can cheer you on, so I would assume it is updating to the website live. It also tracks your route.


----------



## rogerfromco (Jun 22, 2007)

This is a great question and one I had last night. My wife is having shoulder surgery in a few weeks and has been worrying about me riding on my own. It's going to be a full 6 month recovery, so she'd like to be able to keep tabs on me when I go to lesser used trails. Our only difference is we both use Android phones. Subscribing to this thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## farmertan (Oct 14, 2004)

Josh_SL2 said:


> Google Lattitude works very well for basic monitoring needs and has very little impact on battery life. It also gives you pretty good control over who can see your position, etc. It's not a route tracker like Endomondo or Strava though.


I actually downloaded Latitude on my wife's iPhone last night. It works ok but it doesn't seem to be real time. I.e. I want to be able to look at a map and follow my wife as she runs or her follow me as I ride. I need to mess with Latitude a bit more and see if I can tweak the settings to do what I want it to.


----------



## farmertan (Oct 14, 2004)

*This one looks descent*

This one looks OK. The nice thing about free apps is I can delete it if it doesn't work!

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.greenalp.RealtimeTracker&hl=en


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

Gps Kit has a squawk function. Works ok but sucks battery. Need to have the app on both phones. This is a nice gps app because you can cache map areas for when you're out of data range.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

We use the free version of Endomondo. 

I prefer to set the privacy so that only approved users can see my activities, and track me realtime on the map. They can see your location, track, and performance data, including HR if you have a bluetooth HRM.

Anyone authorized to watch you ride live on the map can also type comments in that will be read to you over your phone headset, if you are so inclined.

I've done rides up to 12 hours on a single blackberry charge.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

would it not be better to get something like a SPOT, Delorme InReach, or a PLB? that way, you don't have to rely on cellular data connections that may or may not be flaky where you're riding.

Personally, I'd rather go the PLB route so people only get alerted when there's an emergency. I know a guy who dropped his SPOT into a ravine on a VERY remote trip, and though he was fine and ahead of schedule, some people panicked because his SPOT signal didn't move for days. can you guarantee that you're not going to drop your phone somewhere that it can still get a signal out yet you can't reach it?


----------



## ivanovnv (May 1, 2012)

Mountain Bike Pro is one of the best apps out there. Not only can they track you live, but you can download maps and many other really good fatures.


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

I use MotionX and it works great. You set the app to automatically update a live map and you have your own channel and from a website anyone can see your progress/location.

Mountain Mileage: Mountain Biking GPS App Review


----------



## toyotatacomaTRD (Apr 4, 2012)

Mapmyride will do it. I've never used the function, but I have seen the ability in the settings. It seems to be a well supported app that gets updated frequently.


----------



## am_dial (Aug 10, 2008)

Cyclemeter (which also has a version as Runmeter) will do this. You can set it up to email any address when you start and end a ride/run, and/or to send emails (with map data) at set intervals. So for example you could set it up to email your wife when you start riding, every half hour while you're riding, and then when you finish the ride.


----------



## ride_bikes (Oct 7, 2012)

"Find my Friends" app on the iphone does this, for free. Works better than when I tried they mapmyride version.


----------



## cac313 (Jun 1, 2010)

Glympse

Times range from a "here I am" check in to 4hrs. You can save a setting and make a shortcut on your phones desktop. I have one preset for my wife when I'm heading home from work.

Cheers,

Craig


----------



## JoePAz (May 7, 2012)

farmertan said:


> Can anyone recommend a good phone app that allows my wife to track me by GPS on a ride? Since I ride alone a lot I figured this would be a good idea. And I'd like to track her when she runs solo. I have an android phone and she has an iPhone, if that matters. A buddy of mine mentioned GPSTracker by Instamapper but I'm just starting to look into this and thought I'd ask here. Thanks!


I use GPS Logger II on my blackberry. I have it set-up to send out an email every 30 min to my wife with my location. I can drop that down to every 3 minutes I think. It also has the ability to send out an emergency email if I am stopped for too long too. That is good in case I am laying in ditch somewhere.

Of course it is only as good as cell coverage, but it seems to work. It does not use much battery and is free. After the ride upload the track to Strava.


----------



## Assasin (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi I can help you with tracking.
You have new software called Personal Eye System.
It which has such capability. It allows you real time tracking.

It runs on Android platform.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

LOL OP, how could this be a good idea under any circumstances ?
I thought the idea was to get on the bike and escape the missus, not give her an application to follow your ever move, the worlds gone stark raving mad.........


----------



## UnderPar (Aug 11, 2009)

Is there an app that will tell my wife that I am riding another lap while I am actually drinking another beer?


----------



## bosse (Sep 3, 2013)

*Live GPS tracker - let your wife follow your rides*

I stumbled upon this thread, a bit late I know. However, you should try out LocaToWeb which is exactly for this purpose. It is a live tracking app for iPhone, Android and WP. Your wife can then follow you in i real time on a map in public or private.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> would it not be better to get something like a SPOT, Delorme InReach, or a PLB? ..... can you guarantee that you're not going to drop your phone somewhere that it can still get a signal out yet you can't reach it?


Way, way, way overkill. A Personal Locator Beacon should only be used in situations of grave and imminent danger, and only as a last resort when all means of self-rescue have been exhausted. And though most have a non-emergency "I'm OK" signal to specific email addresses, it requires a paid ongoing subscription plus wife still won't know where he is until he hits the beacon signal. Then she still has to check the lat-long on another mapping app.

C'mon... OP is not asking about trans-Alaska trail busting. With a cell phone app, DW can check my ten-20 simply and at her convenience without the added hassle of of an Air National Guard emergency response. And may be difficult or impossible to hit the PLB in the unfortunate event of a big crash. For most riders, mobile phone app like Google Lattitude covers most of the situations sufficiently. If you get home from your rides with a full Strava trail, mobile phone app is fine. If mobile phone coverage is very spotty then a more sophisticated app that uplinks when signal available is appropriate. But a PRB? C'mon .... Did you reply on this just to get your post count up, or do you really recommend riding daily with a rescue beacon?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Did you not read my whole post?

Guy I know using live tracking on his Spot in a VERY remote area dropped it down a ravine. Family panicked. Dude was fine, and found by SAR ahead of schedule a couple days later.

I am not a fan of live tracking for that reason and inherent reliability issues of live tracking (relying on both GPS reception and cell or sat phone reception). And yes, if I was going out solo in remote places, I would carry a real PLB.

In much less remote and busy places, no, I would not use a PLB, but I would also not use live tracking. If my wife was a crazy worrier, I would rather carry a PLB than use live tracking.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

Scott In MD said:


> Way, way, way overkill. A Personal Locator Beacon should only be used in situations of grave and imminent danger, and only as a last resort when all means of self-rescue have been exhausted. And though most have a non-emergency "I'm OK" signal to specific email addresses, it requires a paid ongoing subscription plus wife still won't know where he is until he hits the beacon signal. Then she still has to check the lat-long on another mapping app.
> 
> C'mon... OP is not asking about trans-Alaska trail busting. With a cell phone app, DW can check my ten-20 simply and at her convenience without the added hassle of of an Air National Guard emergency response. And may be difficult or impossible to hit the PLB in the unfortunate event of a big crash. For most riders, mobile phone app like Google Lattitude covers most of the situations sufficiently. If you get home from your rides with a full Strava trail, mobile phone app is fine. If mobile phone coverage is very spotty then a more sophisticated app that uplinks when signal available is appropriate. But a PRB? C'mon .... Did you reply on this just to get your post count up, or do you really recommend riding daily with a rescue beacon?


He just hates GPS smartphones period. GPS smartphones doesn't make him feel needed.

On topic, Endomondo has this feature and the OP's wife can even send love messages for inspiration while he's on a ride.


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> .... In much less remote and busy places, no, I would not use a PLB, but I would also not use live tracking.....


So what would you recommend for OP? 
Breadcrumbs?

(Gotta keep that post count up!)


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Thought I'd throw this out there as well. The Garmin 810 can connect via Bluetooth to your phone and you can invite people with email to live track your ride in real time.


----------



## weaverwins (Dec 28, 2008)

Silentfoe said:


> Thought I'd throw this out there as well. The Garmin 810 can connect via Bluetooth to your phone and you can invite people with email to live track your ride in real time.


Good luck with that. Myself and others have had issues with that function working on the 810


----------



## bosse (Sep 3, 2013)

*LocaToWeb live tracker app*

This is an old thread,but still... 
LocaToWeb is a great app for this purpose. It's a very reliable and detailed real time tracker that doesn't drain the battery. Available for Windows phone,iPhone and droids. Http://locatoweb.com - check it out!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

VictoriaK said:


> In the UK there is a mobile tracking service called Track Mobile Phones | Locate A Phone. I have found this service to be reasonably priced and easy to set up and use.


you joined a mountain bike forum so your first post could be about a phone tracking service? how is it that you don't work for this company?


----------



## Crankyone (Dec 8, 2014)

My wife tracks me by my Visa purchases! i find that spending cash throws her off and makes me more of a mystery man!


----------



## Moto4Fun (Jul 19, 2011)

As of now, in case anyone is still watching this thread, you can use Glympse. I send my wife a text with a Glympse for 2 hours and she can see where I am for that period of time.


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

Garmin live track works like a charm. Only when there is cell tower reception off course.

If you decide to go far away from the civilized world a PLB would be the way to go.


----------



## gzank6 (Aug 26, 2014)

Road ID app with cel service works for me. has the added feature that if you stop moving for your preset time, say 5 minutes... it sounds an alarm, if you don't respond to it it sends a text to your contact with your location. it also has live tracking, my wife really likes it. i like it as i don't have to stop and say i'm riding longer or i'm finally heading back.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

A "2 thumbs up" award for Road ID. Been using it since it was introduced and I'm a user of their interactive ID bracelet, as well. I ride alone probably 80% of the time and that's 3 or 4 rides a week on the mountain and usually at times where trail activity tends to be low, especially off the initial 3.5 mile loop where most of the traffic stays. I have it set up so it sends a text and an email when I start, along with a real-time map link, and then it does the same when I stop the ride alerting that I have finished. It's a free app for both Android, and I believe iPhone.


----------



## LUW (May 4, 2011)

Learux said:


> Garmin live track works like a charm. Only when there is cell tower reception off course.


For me it started out great with my 810, but in about two weeks of use all I get now is that the app can't synch/log in to Facebook or send an e-mail. It's useless to the point that I don't even bother trying to connect nowadays :madmax:.


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

That is strange. I have had one problem with it so far but that was a quick fix.

I am using an android phone. Do you have an iPhone?

I think IPhone users have more problems with Bluetooth

See if it helps if you don't let it try log into facebook, try using email only.


----------



## ghettocruiser (Jun 21, 2008)

The word from strava in April was that they would be introducing live tracking in 2015. But the latest app update last week didn't have it.

Other free apps have had this functionality for what, 6 years now?

I remain a diehard stravatard, but this is bit embarrassing for a paid service.


----------



## LUW (May 4, 2011)

Learux said:


> That is strange. I have had one problem with it so far but that was a quick fix.
> 
> I am using an android phone. Do you have an iPhone?
> 
> ...


I use an Android (Galaxy) and have no connectivity issues with the phone. The problem is getting the app to communicate with the web. This morning I tried again, sending an e-mail to my wife and posting a link to FB: no dice.

I'm a diehard Garmin fan, but their software is NOT up to par with their hardware. When I first got the Edge I heard a lot of people saying the same thing, but since it worked for me, I thought people complaining were just unlucky. Unfortunately, it looks like I'm unlucky too.

Even so, this is the only flaw/problem with Garmin. The precision of the data tracking is the best I've seen, it just tramples Strava with the overly optimistic distance and averages that you get from the app. In my mind Strava has only one KOM to it's name: social interactivity.


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

Do you use the app when on WIFI? I found the results much more reliable that way then using 3/4G.


----------



## LUW (May 4, 2011)

You mean asking for the app to connect with the web at home while using WIFI instead of the cell service? Haven't tried that yet, need to check it out.


----------



## Learux (Jun 4, 2012)

Give that a try, through wifi the upload has never failed for me, while I cant say the same about cell service.


----------



## LUW (May 4, 2011)

Well, I'll be damned... Tried it just now and worked for e-mail *and *FB :thumbsup:.
Thanx for the tip!


----------

